# Eurotunnel delays



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Just seen this news flash

It will not paste, but Eurotunnel says due to power problems there are two hour delays in both directions.

Geoff


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

I got delayed by 4 hours. Just as well we were in an MH and could have something to eat and drink otherwise it could have been quite expensive.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Did they say how long the problem would last?

Richard


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

RichardD said:


> Did they say how long the problem would last?
> 
> Richard


it was yesterday. so presumably it's been sorted by now?


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

It was sorted out by about 1600 hours yesterday and services were running every 20 minutes.
Ian


----------

